# Hurka Bunker - Czech Rep Oct 2015



## Newage (Oct 21, 2015)

Another day another bunker.

You know you want more.

This is the Hurka bunker built just before WW2 to defend against German invasion, the bunker has 5 massive concrete surface block houses and all are connected by underground passages, deep underground passages.
We went in and out via Bunker K-S12a but we did climb the stairs to surface bunker K-S11 (51m of bloody stairs)

Picture time..........

So this is Block house K-S12a







This is the bottom of the incline rail shaft.






Just one of the massive underground ammo magazines.
















We did have a tour guide be he stayed with the Czech speaking people and we headed off in front.
This where the main passage splits the right hand passage go to the open but damaged K-S11 block house bunker, and the left carries on out of site to block house bunker K-S10,K-S12 and K-S13






At the bottom of K-S11 is the damaged plant room and the empty lift shaft.






We climbed the stair case all 51 meters to the top of block house K-S11 to look at the damage.











Well there you have it the Hurka bunker complex, all comments are most welcome and if you want more, and you know you do head on over to my Flick page for plant rooms and trains and more tunnels.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157659727999918

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2015)

Great stuff, looks like it was a pretty awesome trip.


----------



## Newage (Oct 21, 2015)

It was a great trip, cant wait till next year


----------



## night crawler (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome, how was it damaged like that?


----------



## Newage (Oct 21, 2015)

The Germans did it after they took over Czechoslovakia, they were testing how good there
Explosives were and the penetration properties of there ammunition.

Newage


----------



## HughieD (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes...more bunker porn please!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 22, 2015)

Excellent stuff I do like a bit of bunker now and then, especially with a history.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Must have been a heck of bang to do that damage! Thanks for sharing.


----------

